# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  ملكة جمال الإيدز

## أبو منار

في مسابقة فريدة من نوعها .. اقيمت في بوتسوانا مسابقة لاختيار ملكة جمال المصابات بفيروس «اتش.اي.في» المسبب لمرض نقص المناعة «الايدز». وشاركت 12 متسابقة في «ملكة جمال اتش.اي.في» في منتجع ومركز للمؤتمرات بالقرب من العاصمة جابورون وفازت باللقب سينثيا ليشومو، البالغة من العمر 33 عاماً. وقالت كجالاليلو نتسبي الملكة السابقة في كوخها المكون من غرفة واحدة: «نقول اننا موجودات. نحن مصابات بفيروس اتش.اي.في ولا يعني هذا نهاية الامر بالنسبة لنا». ويوجد في بوتسوانا وهي اكبر الدول المنتجة للالماس في العالم واحد من اعلى معدلات الاصابة بفيروس اتش.اي.في. وتشير تقديرات الى ان ثلث عدد السكان مصابون بالفيروس. وتستغل الحكومة ثروتها المعدنية في توفير العقاقير المضادة للفيروسات للمرضى، لكن الكثيرين لا يعلمون اصابتهم «باتش.اي.في» او لا يريدون الخضوع للعلاج...

----------


## عصام كابو

*

دوى وحشة قوى

جالها ايدز منين دى...   ههههههههههههه

شكرا يا ابو منار

*

----------


## أبو منار

> *دوى وحشة قوى*
> 
> *جالها ايدز منين دى...  ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *شكرا يا ابو منار*


 تعرف وجهة نظرك سليمة بردة يا عصام
 :good:   هههههههههههههههههههه   :good:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> دوى وحشة قوى
> 
> جالها ايدز منين دى...  ههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا ابو منار


مفيش تعليق احلى من تعليقك ياعصام
هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لك ابو منار
ارق تحياتى جميعا

----------


## منول

هههههههههههه     انا مت من الضحك علي تعليق عصام

 مشكور ابو منار على الصور  والله لا يبلانا يا رب

----------


## أبو منار

> هههههههههههه انا مت من الضحك علي تعليق عصام 
> 
> مشكور ابو منار على الصور والله لا يبلانا يا رب


اسعدك الله يا منول
منورانا والله

----------


## أبو منار

> مفيش تعليق احلى من تعليقك ياعصام
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا لك ابو منار
> ارق تحياتى جميعا


عندك الحق يا بنت شهريار
والعفو وسعدنا بمرورك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ههههههههههههههههههه 
مايمكن بتضرب حقن يابنى  :: 
تسلم على الموضوع  :: 
نفترض انه كان كفيف مبيشفش ( الدكتور طبعا )  ::

----------


## أبو منار

> ههههههههههههههههههه 
> مايمكن بتضرب حقن يابنى 
> تسلم على الموضوع 
> نفترض انه كان كفيف مبيشفش ( الدكتور طبعا )


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
الدكتور ولا الحكم ؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

مش مهم جالها منين ...

الاهم .. 

انه الحمد لله .. مش حتعرف تنقله لحد
ههههههه


تسلم ايدك اخى بو منار على الموضوع


تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## أبو منار

> مش مهم جالها منين ...
> 
> الاهم .. 
> 
> انه الحمد لله .. مش حتعرف تنقله لحد
> ههههههه
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك اخى بو منار على الموضوع
> ...


شاعر الرومانسية

تعليقك مميز
هههههههههه

----------


## مرنا

zay el amar mnawara el shasha

----------


## أبو منار

> zay el amar mnawara el shasha


الهم عافنا واعف عنا

----------


## ميمو المصرى

أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق

----------


## أبو منار

> أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق


جزاك الله خيرا ميمو
والف مبروك على التكريم

----------


## jelasee3321

وراحت فلوس الألماس :Plane:   على اوحش الناس :good:

----------


## أبو منار

> وراحت فلوس الألماس على اوحش الناس


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوةة

----------


## هانى310

دى ملكة جمال الاموات   هههههههههههههههه 
مشكورررررررررررررررر  ابو منار

----------


## aynad

ههههههههههههههههه
ايه دي جايبنها منيييييين 
ميرسي يا ابو منااار علي التوبيك

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

اية الحلاوة دى دة مفيش أحلة من كدةهههههههههههههههههه
بس حقيقى ملكة جمال الأدز...
مع تحياتى ابو كريم...

----------


## أبو منار

> دى ملكة جمال الاموات هههههههههههههههه 
> مشكورررررررررررررررر ابو منار


 
ربنا يعافينا ويعفو هنا

----------


## أبو منار

> ههههههههههههههههه
> ايه دي جايبنها منيييييين 
> ميرسي يا ابو منااار علي التوبيك


 
ههههههههههههههههه

العفو يا ايناد

----------


## أبو منار

> اية الحلاوة دى دة مفيش أحلة من كدةهههههههههههههههههه
> بس حقيقى ملكة جمال الأدز...
> مع تحياتى ابو كريم...


 
شكرا يا ابو كريم

----------


## Sanzio

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم اعف عنا 
تسلم ابو منار

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* دي طلعه من القبر بكفاله *(@_@)*

دي تروح تموت خميس وجمعه وتيجي السبت تخوف العيال الصغيره *(@_@)*

ميرسي ابو منار *(@_@)*

----------


## رورو قمر

مشكور ابو منار على الموضوع 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## أبو منار

> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم اعف عنا 
> تسلم ابو منار


 
أمين يا رب

----------


## أبو منار

> *(@_@)* دي طلعه من القبر بكفاله *(@_@)*
> 
> دي تروح تموت خميس وجمعه وتيجي السبت تخوف العيال الصغيره *(@_@)*
> 
> ميرسي ابو منار *(@_@)*


قولي بس ربنا يرحمنا برحمتة يا ملك

----------


## أبو منار

> مشكور ابو منار على الموضوع 
> تقبل تحياتي


العفو اختي العزيزة قمــــــر

----------

